# LTN - Lantern Hotel Group



## System (3 June 2011)

ING Real Estate Entertainment Fund (IEF) is a listed property trust that invests in entertainment and leisure venues throughout Australia and New Zealand. The trust is managed by ING Real Estate Australia with over $480m in assets under management and a presence in 21 countries across the globe.

http://www.ingrealestate.com/au_en/...e_investment_trusts/ingre_entertainment_fund/


----------



## System (28 November 2012)

On November 26, 2012, IEF Real Estate Entertainment Group (IEF) changed its name to Lantern Hotel Group (LTN).


----------



## stock nub (6 May 2013)

Hi all,

See my analysis on Lantern below. While the idea is not as cracking as it use to be given the rise in the share price there is still some upside left in it.

Tell me what you think.

http://jadedinvestor.blogspot.com.au/2013/05/lantern-hotel-group-asxltn.html


----------

